# I know im not pro ...



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

a few more for good measure


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Anyone? Anything? I can't be that bad?!?! lol


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

A poor english rider makes a pretty good western rider in my opinion. You look fine to me. Your horse is also breaking nicely at the poll. Im not a fan of having my reins real droopy. As long as there is some relief when he does as ask then they are long enough.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> *A poor english rider* makes a pretty good western rider in my opinion. You look fine to me. Your horse is also breaking nicely at the poll. Im not a fan of having my reins real droopy. As long as there is some relief when he does as ask then they are long enough.


ummm are you saying i am a bad english rider? :shock: I am a little shocked if you are b/c i am competitive and successful at it :? I am a little confused ...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

You look awesome! Your horse is darling, I just love him!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I think you look great! I prefer a little more rein than what you are showing - you are reaching down with your rein hand a little too much. If you gave him more rein and elevated your hand a little, it would look more natural and you would still maintain nice light contact.
As for your free hand, I leave mine at my buckle. 
Your horse is a sweetheart!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks! I normally ride with a looser rein but he was being SASSY so i needed more of a feel of his mouth  Ill try putting my right hand by my buckle ... i take constructive criticism so any tips are appreciated


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Personally I agree, you are looking pretty good. I always had issues with my right hand too.  Alittle more rein would be good, but other than that you look really good  I LOVE your horse.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks! i will have the hubby take some more pics on a "normal" day and see if my reins look better 

i love Brodie, he's a good boy most of the time.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

I usually put my right hand on my right thigh


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

You look great, and so does your horsie! If you're both content you know it's a good thing.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

kchfuller said:


> ummm are you saying i am a bad english rider? :shock: I am a little shocked if you are b/c i am competitive and successful at it :? I am a little confused ...


Certainly not!! I was just saying that english riding requires a lot more equitation so even if you were not a real good english rider you would ride well western.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, you and Brodie look awesome. He is breaking well and giving to bit pressure nicely. I agree that your rein hand is a little to close to his neck, I would raise it about 3 to 4 inches and let out a little rein. Your rein hand should be held higher than the saddle horn. As for the right hand, I always have my elbow bent at about 90 degrees or a little more and my hand kinda floating around the saddle horn (picked up from years of riding colts). Also, piano hands are kindof a no-no in western too.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think you guys are cute! Is he a reiner, looks like a reiner....


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

i am doing the "claw" which is how reiners hold the reins- not piano hands  ... and he was being a butt so that is why my reins are shorter then normal. Also in reining you are supposed to have you hand hack of low so that is what i am doing. I guess the different styles are being mixed in the critique here 

he isn't a reiner yet but that is what i am doing with him... we aren't good enough to call ourselves reiners


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

kevinshorses said:


> Certainly not!! I was just saying that english riding requires a lot more equitation so even if you were not a real good english rider you would ride well western.


ah ok- yeah going western to english is MUCH harder then doing english to western


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

kchfuller said:


> ah ok- yeah going western to english is MUCH harder then doing english to western


Really? I think it's opposite, english to western has been SO hard for me!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

really? going from a small saddle to a BIG ol one was nice but all my friends that ride western and i try to get them to ride english freak out at how small the saddle is an how much more leg/balance you have to have to stay on and in the "right" position lol


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's funny because I felt like there wasnt much saddle in the western, it's all up high and your legs just hang and then I felt wierd sitting so far back and then the fact that you have little to know rein contact and all of the control is in your seat... hard for me!!! LOL...


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

I love that i have an english and western horse so i can do both  but i will always love doing hunters most!


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

Before I tell you what to do with your free hand I have a question...

What event in western are you looking to do??

Would you like a little position critique as well (I haven't stuidied the pictures so I have nothing in particular to say I just wanted to ask before I offered my opinion)


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

you guys look great!! Brodie is such a cutie.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

stylishk- i am a hunter (english rider) who is dabbling in western/reining. I would love to take lessons but don't know of anyone around here so at the moment i am self taught (but more then willing to learn from someone who REALLY knows what they are doing) ...

I have over 15 years of competitive english experience so i know my sturrups are prob too short and like i said he was testing me that day so i had my reigns too "short" for western (but i needed to correct him and let him know that i meant what i was asking). I am still trying to figure out where my body is supposed to be(for reining) and what position i am supposed to be in. 

If you really do know what you are talking about (i say that in the nicest way possible- i have many years of horse knowledge and don't want some know it all to try and correct me- not saying that you are one) i would LOVE you to help me out. I am so more then willing to learn and do the right thing! 

thanks!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks reining girl! I am trying to do it right haha


----------



## StylishK (Dec 12, 2008)

You look great.

One thing I wanted to mention was try to sit more forward in the western saddle. 

You're kind of sitting right against the back of the saddle and you want to be sitting more in the middle of it not leaning against the back.

I hope that make sense.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks- normally i sit too far forward (from doing hunters lol) so i am actually ok with you telling me i was too far back


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

It looks to me like you are coming along well.
There are a couple of things that I might suggest though.

When riding one handed the tendency to have one shoulder forward is quite strong and the pictures show that you are leaning with your left shoulder just a bit.
Some people have a little more problem with this because their arm is not as long and they want to place it in front of the horn.
As you rotate your shoulders you also rotate your lower body a bit and that can effect other parts of the ride.
Maybe a touch more leg on one side or a bit more pressure in one stirrup etc.

At first it helps to place you OTHER arm next to your left arm and square up your shoulders and then drop it back but keep your shoulders square.

Good luck.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^thanks! ill remember that


----------



## SeabiscuitMustang (Sep 16, 2009)

KC, he's a beauty! I'm partial to buckskins! Your tack complements him. May I ask what type and maker of your headstall?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Seabiscuit: my saddle is a Victor and my bridle is made by Cody- i love both! I found the bridle on E-bay. Its a single ear head stall.

Also thanks for the compliments, Brodie is a good boy and it is funny how many people love buckskins!


----------

